# Reiser du calvaire aux acacias



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4x5sm_hommage-a-reiser-du-calvaire-aux-ac_animals


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That is Boogie's father, the female Rick just bred Vulcain to.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I know that.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The music was very....um...french. Even for me, and I can speak french and am pretty ecclectic when it comes to music.

Nice slide show of the dog though!


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

music sucked, lol, nice dog


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just realized that I agreed that Reiser was Boogie's father. What an idiot I am. LOL

He is Vulcain's father, her father is Persing or something like that.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I just realized that I agreed that Reiser was Boogie's father. What an idiot I am. LOL
> 
> He is Vulcain's father, her father is Persing or something like that.


Jeff, you need to check your meds.
Reiser IS Boogie's father
Persan is Teepe's Father 
Tzar is Vulcain's father and ...


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Wonderful slide show!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Richard Rutt said:


> Jeff, you need to check your meds.
> Reiser IS Boogie's father
> Persan is Teepe's Father
> Tzar is Vulcain's father and ...Rick is your father


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Is see a lot of Reiser looks wise in my Boogie/Vulcan pup Frisko. Same marking in the coat and the all black face. Love the dog to death.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Since I am obviously alzheimers ridden, isn't this Rodan's brother ? You know, the dog you would actually WANT to breed to ?? LOL Not the midget brother ??


----------

